# first base, second base κτλ. Τι τα κάνουν αυτά οι υποτιτλιστές;



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Έλεγε κάπου χτες «Don't go past second base on the first date!». Αναρωτήθηκα λοιπόν, μια και δεν έχω καταφέρει ως τώρα να καταλάβω πώς παίζεται το μπέιζμπολ, μήπως υπάρχει τουλάχιστον πίνακας με οδηγίες που να εξηγεί σε ποιο επίπεδο σεξουαλικής εξοικείωσης αναφέρεται καθεμιά απ' αυτές τις μεταφορικές χρήσεις των μπεϊζμπολικών όρων. Φυσικά, υπάρχει πλήρης εξήγηση στη Wikipedia:

*Baseball metaphors for sex*

Though details vary, a broadly accepted description of what each base represents is as follows:

 Strikeout – a failure to engage in any form of foreplay or sexual activity;
 First base – mouth-to-mouth kissing, especially French kissing;
 Second base – touching or kissing the breasts or other erogenous zones can be either clothed or not clothed; manual stimulation of the genitals;
 Third base – oral stimulation of the genitals; oral sex;
 Fourth base (home run) – "full" sexual intercourse.

Οπότε ερχόμαστε στη δεύτερη απορία: πώς τα μεταφράζετε αυτά (ή πώς θα τα μεταφράζατε) σε ζωντανούς διαλόγους, όπως σε υπότιτλους;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 22, 2013)

Για ποδόσφαιρο ή μπάσκετ μάς βλέπω μάλλον. Αν δεν βρούμε την κατάλληλη ορολογία από εκεί, μάλλον μάς βλέπω να τα επεξηγούμε μεταφράζοντάς τα χωρίς καμία αθλητική αναφορά. 

1) Βγήκε μ' ένα κορίτσι χθες αλλά έστειλε την μπάλα στα περιστέρια / εκτός γηπέδου
2) 1-0 έληξε το ματς και πήγε σπίτι
3) Έβαλε δυο γκολάκια τσάκα τσάκα και τέλος. 
4) Σκόραρε Χάτρικ ο δικός σου! Μεγάλος παίκτης! 
5) Πήρε το ματς άνετα! Μεγάλη νίκη! ή Γκέιμ, σετ και ματς στον νίκελ (από τένις αυτό)... :) 

Χαζοπροτάσεις, απλώς για να ξεκινήσει η συζήτηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2013)

Φιλιά, περιπτύξεις (χαμουρέματα δεν τα λέει η νεολαία; ), σεξ και λοιπά. Μάλλον όχι αναφορές σε όρους του μπέιζμπολ, παρά μόνο αν η επεξήγηση υπήρχε μέσα στο ίδιο το κείμενο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2013)

Οι παρομοιώσεις του Άζι εμένα δεν μου λένε τίποτα (σόρι Άζι). 
Από την άλλη, σε ενα επεισόδιο του Big Bang Τheory μιλάνε για eighth base, seventeenth base κλπ και εξηγεί ο ήρωας οτι αυτοί μετράνε αλλιώς. Αυτά πως τα μεταφράζουν άραγε;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 22, 2013)

Μα δεν τα είπα για επίσημες μεταφράσεις, καλή μου! :) 

None taken, then!!! :)


edit: on second thought, ίσως σε μια παρέα αντρών να έλεγαν κάτι αν τις βελτιώναμε λίγο... ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη, σε ένα επεισόδιο του Big Bang Τheory μιλάνε για eighth base, seventeenth base κλπ και εξηγεί ο ήρωας οτι αυτοί μετράνε αλλιώς. Αυτά πως τα μεταφράζουν άραγε;



Επεισόδιο 3.12 (με την ελπίδα να είναι το ίδιο):
Howard: Had a great night last night. I don’t like to kiss and tell, but somebody made it to eighth base.
Leonard: What the hell is eighth base?
Howard: Seventh base with shirt off. Well, my shirt. 

Και δύο άσχετες μεταφράσεις ασχέτων (ερασιτεχνών):
Δε μου αρέσει να τα μαρτυράω όλα, αλλά κάποιος έφτασε ως την όγδοη βάση!
Τι στο διάολο είναι αυτή η όγδοη βάση;
Η έβδομη βάση με βγαλμένη τη μπλούζα. Ξέρεις... τη δική μου μπλούζα!

Δε μου αρέσει να μαρτυράω, αλλά "κάποιος" έφτασε στην όγδοη βάση!
Τι στο καλό είναι η όγδοη βάση;
Έβδομη βάση χωρίς τη μπλούζα. Δηλαδή, τη δική μου μπλούζα.

Είναι πρόκληση, αλλά ένα σκέτο _στάδιο_ ή _επίπεδο_ θα ήταν καλύτερο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είναι πρόκληση, αλλά ένα σκέτο _στάδιο_ ή _επίπεδο_ θα ήταν καλύτερο.


Γιατί να μην εκμεταλλευτούμε τη σύναψη «έβδομος ουρανός» τότε; :)
—Κάποιος έφτασε στον όγδοο ουρανό!
—Τι στον λύκο είναι ο όγδοος ουρανός;
—Ο έβδομος ουρανός όταν έχει βγει _και _η μπλούζα. Τεσπά, _η δική μου_ μπλούζα.​


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Though details vary, a broadly accepted description of what each base represents is as follows:
> 
> Strikeout – a failure to engage in any form of foreplay or sexual activity;
> ...



1. έφαγα πόρτα [αναβλήθηκε το ματς]
2. φιλιά (2.α. χωρίς γλώσσα / 2.β. με γλώσσα κι απ' όλα, κομπλέ), σοροπιάζω (σιρόπια) (to snog) [είμαι στη σέντρα]
3. βάζω χέρι, χουφτώνω*[SUP]2 [/SUP]*(χουφτώνομαι), χεριάζω, χαϊδεύομαι (όχι αυτοπαθές, _βλ._ κοινό _εγχείρημα_), χαϊδολογιέμαι[SUP]*1*[/SUP] (χαϊδολόγημα) [σεντράρω, παίρνω / εκτελώ κόρνερ ή φάουλ από καλή θέση]
4. το γλωσσικό ζήτημα  [εκτελώ πέναλτι]
5. σκοράρω, βάζω γκολ[SUP]*2*[/SUP] (κανονικό ή οφσάιντ)

2+3 = μπαλαμούτι (μπαλαμουτιάζω / μπαλαμουτιάζομαι), χαμούρεμα (χαμουρεύω / χαμουρεύομαι)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 22, 2013)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που για το second base δεν έχει αναφερθεί ακόμα το "φάσωμα". Φασώθηκα με τον τάδε/την τάδε. Η δική μου γενιά αυτό χρησιμοποιούσε, και ποτέ δε χρησιμοποιούσαμε το "μπαλαμούτι". Το "χαμούρεμα" το λέγαμε μάλλον υποτιμητικά, ή όταν κουτσομπολεύαμε: Είδα τον Μήτσο να χαμουρεύεται με την αδερφή της γκόμενάς του!   
Τα πιτσιρίκια σήμερα δεν ξέρω τι λένε.


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ωραία. :) Να προσθέσουμε τότε ότι το _μπαλαμουτιάζω_ επιτρέπει και τη μη συναίνεση του άλλου μέρους, ενώ τα *φασώνομαι* και _χαμουρεύομαι_ τα βρίσκουμε κατά κανόνα έτσι (παθ.) να δηλώνουν ότι όλοι οι συναινούντες τη βρίσκουν κανονικά και φτιάχνονται.



*μπαλαμούτι = groping, pawing | cheating at cards | dirty tricks | cooking the books*


----------



## crystal (Nov 23, 2013)

Να βάλουμε εδώ και τα βρετανικά: upstairs outside, upstairs inside, downstairs outside, downstairs inside (με μια επιφύλαξη για το αποκλειστικά βρετανικό του πράγματος).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που για το second base δεν έχει αναφερθεί ακόμα το "φάσωμα". Φασώθηκα με τον τάδε/την τάδε.



Πράγματι, αυτό μπήκα να πω, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι είναι μάλλον νότια ποικιλία. Δηλαδή το έχω ακούσει από νότιους μόνο, εδώ πάνω ποτέ. Μπορεί όμως και να έτυχε, είναι εγκυρότατο για χρήση σε μετάφραση.

Γενικά θα μπορούσες να πεις _first _και _second base_ τα _προκαταρκτικά_, και ειδικότερα _φάσωμα _το _second base _και _μείναμε στα φιλιά_ το _first base_.

_Not past the third base_ μπορεί να είναι και _δεν ολοκληρώσαμε_.


----------



## crystal (Nov 23, 2013)

Μπα, Χέλλε, μάλλον έτυχε - κι εγώ "φάσωμα" το ήξερα από πάντα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2013)

crystal said:


> Μπα, Χέλλε, μάλλον έτυχε - κι εγώ "φάσωμα" το ήξερα από πάντα. :)



Αχ, τα νιάτα...
Γι' αυτό το "από πάντα" μην παίρνεις όρκο. Αν δεν κάνω μεγάλο λάθος, ο όρος εισήχθη (sic!) μαζί με τα ήθη των emo στο λεξιλόγιο. Δεν ξέρω αν το θέσπισαν αυτοί ή αν έτυχε, πάντως θυμάμαι από συζητήσεις ότι τότε γεννήθηκε το ρήμα και τα παράγωγά του.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αχ, τα νιάτα... Γι' αυτό το "από πάντα" μην παίρνεις όρκο.


Ναι, το "από πάντα" σημαίνει για τον καθένα κάτι διαφορετικό ως χρονική διάρκεια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αχ, τα νιάτα...
> Γι' αυτό το "από πάντα" μην παίρνεις όρκο. Αν δεν κάνω μεγάλο λάθος, ο όρος εισήχθη (sic!) μαζί με τα ήθη των emo στο λεξιλόγιο. Δεν ξέρω αν το θέσπισαν αυτοί ή αν έτυχε, πάντως θυμάμαι από συζητήσεις ότι τότε γεννήθηκε το ρήμα και τα παράγωγά του.



Εγώ το "φάσωμα" θυμάμαι από τα 14. Δηλαδή από το '94. Δεν ξέρω για πριν, απλά εγώ τότε το άκουσα. Τους Emo τους πρωτάκουσα μετά το 2000. Συγκεκριμένα με έχει πιάσει μαμά, στα παιδιά της οποίας έκανα μπεϊμπισίτινγκ όταν εγώ ήμουνα 14 και αυτά ήταν νήπιο και 2α δημοτικού, και με ρώτησε με ύφος απόγνωσης: Ρε Δώρα, πες μου, ξέρεις τι είναι EMO; Και τι τις θέλουν αυτές τις πουά κορδέλες;; Ε, δεν ήξερα. Χάσμα γενεών λέμε. Μετά πήρα έντρομη την ανιψιά μου τηλέφωνο, που την περνάω 15 χρόνια και μου εξήγησε -περίπου. Το φάσωμα, δηλαδή, προϋπήρχε της μέινστριμ εισβολής των ΕΜΟ στην πιτσιρικοκουλτούρα. Και των κομμώσεών τους, επίσης. Ευτυχώς.


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> [...] όταν εγώ ήμουνα 14 και αυτά ήταν νήπιο [...] δεν ήξερα [...] Μετά πήρα έντρομη την ανιψιά μου τηλέφωνο, που την περνάω 15 χρόνια και μου εξήγησε [...]


Κι εσύ, τέκνον Ολ; Την πήρες τηλέφωνο ένα χρόνο πριν γεννηθεί ή περίμενες μίνιμουμ 16 χρόνια για να βρεις απάντηση στο αγωνιώδες ερώτημα της μητρός; Κι εγώ ο αφελής που νόμιζα ότι έχει τουλάχιστον απομείνει μία (1) σταθερή αξία στη ζωή, ήτοι η αριθμητική...
Α, και το φάσωμα δεν το είχα ακούσει καθόλου στην πρωτοφασωματική και μεσοφασωματική ηλικία μου. (Early and middle phasomatic period, για να εξηγούμαστε. Αλλά οι πτωχοί οι Άγγλοι δεν διαθέτουν ωμέγα για να αποδοθεί το μακρόν του φωνήεντος και το ασελγές του σημαινομένου. Το πολύ-πολύ να έχουμε δύο γουρλωμένα μάτια: phasoomatic. Και μετά ισχυρίζονται μερικοί ανθέλληνες ότι τα ελληνικά δεν είναι νοηματική γλώσσα!)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 23, 2013)

crystal said:


> Να βάλουμε εδώ και τα βρετανικά: upstairs outside, upstairs inside, downstairs outside, downstairs inside (με μια επιφύλαξη για το αποκλειστικά βρετανικό του πράγματος).


Μπράβο, και προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πώς τα έλεγαν στο _Life on Mars_!


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μπράβο, και προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ πώς τα έλεγαν στο _Life on Mars_!



It's a god-awful small affair
To the girl with the mousy hair
But her mummy is yelling, "No!"
And her daddy has told her to go

But her friend is nowhere to be seen
So I guess a strikeout this would mean


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 23, 2013)

Themis said:


> Κι εσύ, τέκνον Ολ; Την πήρες τηλέφωνο ένα χρόνο πριν γεννηθεί ή περίμενες μίνιμουμ 16 χρόνια για να βρεις απάντηση στο αγωνιώδες ερώτημα της μητρός; Κι εγώ ο αφελής που νόμιζα ότι έχει τουλάχιστον απομείνει μία (1) σταθερή αξία στη ζωή, ήτοι η αριθμητική...
> Α, και το φάσωμα δεν το είχα ακούσει καθόλου στην πρωτοφασωματική και μεσοφασωματική ηλικία μου. (Early and middle phasomatic period, για να εξηγούμαστε. Αλλά οι πτωχοί οι Άγγλοι δεν διαθέτουν ωμέγα για να αποδοθεί το μακρόν του φωνήεντος και το ασελγές του σημαινομένου. Το πολύ-πολύ να έχουμε δύο γουρλωμένα μάτια: phasoomatic. Και μετά ισχυρίζονται μερικοί ανθέλληνες ότι τα ελληνικά δεν είναι νοηματική γλώσσα!)



Όχι, βρε καμάρι! Δεν κατάλαβες! τα πιτσιρίκια όντως τα φύλαγα στα 14, αλλά η συζήτηση περί ΕΜΟ κτλ, τόσο με τη μαμά τους, όσο και με την ανιψιά μου, έγινε μετά το 2000 -όπως τονίζω στο προηγούμενό μου μήνυμα. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβή χρονολογία, αλλά μπορεί να ήτανε και κάποια χρόνια μετά το 2000. Η ανιψούλα, δηλαδή, ήταν σίγουρα στο δημοτικό, και το κοριτσάκι που φύλαγα ήτανε πια στο γυμνάσιο. :) :) :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2013)

Ουφ, εντάξει! Μπορούν λοιπόν να συνεχιστούν απερίσπαστα τα περί φασώματος. Από που άραγε βγαίνει η λέξη αυτή;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2013)

Themis said:


> Μπορούν λοιπόν να συνεχιστούν απερίσπαστα τα περί φασώματος. Από που άραγε βγαίνει η λέξη αυτή;


Από τη σημασία 7β τής λ. _*φάση *_(ΛΝΕΓ 2012).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 23, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ουφ, εντάξει! Μπορούν λοιπόν να συνεχιστούν απερίσπαστα τα περί φασώματος. Από που άραγε βγαίνει η λέξη αυτή;



Χμμ...μήπως από τη "φάση"; Κάναμε φάση με τον τάδε, έγινε φάση, άρα φασωθήκαμε; Λέω εγώ τώρα, μη βαράτε! :)

Έδιτ: Ζαζ, πιάσε κόκκινο!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ουφ, εντάξει! Μπορούν λοιπόν να συνεχιστούν απερίσπαστα τα περί φασώματος. Από που άραγε βγαίνει η λέξη αυτή;



Ρε σεις, εδώ μιλάμε για προχώου πράματα!
Και στα γερμανικά... Ουάου! :blink:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ρε σεις, εδώ μιλάμε για προχώου πράματα!


Όπου και «Παράδειγμα με ποινές ...» = «Example sentences with ...»


----------

